

Our CTO has discovered an incredible way of making developers read his commits… - todd3834
http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2014/08/07/our-cto-has-discovered-an-incredible-way-of-making-developers-read-his-commit-messages-you-wont-even-believe-how-he-did-it/?utm_content=buffer510ef&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
timrosenblatt
Wow! Discover one weird reason to upvote clickbait on HN!

